# content to follow?



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

After my first day on the forum I am not able to view anything else but the forum.
All I get on the other pages is:
for example Tuning, tuning content to follow and a blank box, same for Sponsers, TTOC and FAQS

what am I doing wrong or do I need to reset something?


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I believe the other areas are new areas and are being developed. All you need should be on the Main Forum area already but if not post up a thread and I am sure someone will help.

Obviously if you join the TTOC then your membership fee (which is very reasonable!) will help to developing the site and the future meets etc.

Hope you like it.

Cheers [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Been like that since I joined



Rudetesh99 said:


> if you join the TTOC then your membership fee (which is very reasonable!) will help to developing the site


TTOC and TTF are separate entities :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Think you will find the ttoc and ttf are one, they joined forces.

Yeah i dont know why they are the above are blank??


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Rudetesh99 said:


> Obviously if you join the TTOC then your membership fee (which is very reasonable!) will help to developing the site and the future meets etc.


Just to be very clear about this....

The TTOC membership fee is used to run the TTOC website, pay for the membership packs, along with the production of the club magazine on top of the numerous other things the club has to pay for.

However, no part of the TTOC membership fee goes to the ********. The ******** is funded from the adversiting found on the forum and from it's site sponsors. In the same way none of that funding is shared with the TTOC, we are still two separate entities in that respect.

We are running side by side and helping each other out which is currently benefitting the club and forum along with all ithe members better than ever. But we are both run and financed individually


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The tags used to work before server changes disabled them... or something like that


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for that.


----------

